# new skin graft codes



## mback (Jan 4, 2012)

We have noticed that 15420 has been deleted and are to be using 15275.  Is this still the proper code to use for porcine skin grafting (xenograft for Mohs surgery)?


----------



## TonyaMichelle (Jan 5, 2012)

Depending on the documentation you can use:



15275 (Application of skin substitute graft to face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits, total wound surface area up to 100 sq cm; first 25 sq cm or less wound surface area)

OR 

15277 ( Application of skin substitute graft to face, scalp, eyelids, mouth, neck, ears, orbits, genitalia, hands, feet, and/or multiple digits, total wound surface area greater than or equal to 100 sq cm; first 100 sq cm wound surface area, or 1% of body area of infants and children )


----------

